# Minolta Rokkor 85/1.7 MD



## Mitica100

Someone's going to 'donate' this lens to me. I'm excited because the MD series was a small run, just before Minolta ran the 85/2 MF. The 85/1.7 MC is far more easy to find. The lens coming to me is in mint condition, hardly used.

I might sell it... Dunno yet.


----------



## compur

You don't see those very often.  Cool!


----------



## Mitica100

Yeah...  The 85/1.7 MC was the first one, then the 85/1.7 MD and then the 85/2. The latest is considered to have the overall edge amongst the three but the MD is considered better than the MC version.

Should be great for portraits, bokeh is lovely at full open up to 3.5.


----------



## Mitica100

Finally in my hands! A beautiful, like new MD Minolta Rokkor 85/1.7 X. This baby is quite rarer than the MC series, the run was cut short by Minolta to start the production of the well known 85/2. It's a behemoth, heavy and sitting great in my hand, smooth focusing and not one sign of being used! Here's a photo:

Ain't she a cutie??


----------



## Josh66

You're not still going to sell it, are you?

I would hang on to something like that...


----------



## compur

A beauty -- congrats!


----------



## Mitica100

O|||||||O said:


> You're not still going to sell it, are you?
> 
> I would hang on to something like that...



I will hang onto it for now but if the right offer comes along...  I might set some money aside for an L lens.


----------



## Mitica100

compur said:


> A beauty -- congrats!



Thanks! I can't help it but go look at it every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## icassell

Very nice Dimitri ... there was a day I really really wanted that lens (I have an XD-11).  Enjoy it.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100

icassell said:


> Very nice Dimitri ... there was a day I really really wanted that lens (I have an XD-11).  Enjoy it.
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian. I've heard of conversions of this lens to fit either any EOS or any Sony digital camera. Is that true?


----------



## icassell

Hmmmm .... dunno.  I'm pretty sure that the MD series will fit the Sony mount (they bought it from Minolta), but I'm not positive.  As for EOS, I don't think so.

Ian


----------



## Brick Top

Hey,
 sorry i know there has been some time since the last post in this thread, but i've got a question u maybe could answer.

I also got a MD version of that lens but its called "Minolta MD Rokkor 85mm 1:1,7" the serial No. is 2203872

Your lens is called Rokkor-X. So do u know if there is any difference?

Thanks alot Felix


----------



## Mitica100

Brick Top said:


> Hey,
> sorry i know there has been some time since the last post in this thread, but i've got a question u maybe could answer.
> 
> I also got a MD version of that lens but its called "Minolta MD Rokkor 85mm 1:1,7" the serial No. is 2203872
> 
> Your lens is called Rokkor-X. So do u know if there is any difference?
> 
> Thanks alot Felix



Hey Felix,

I believe the X is meant to say that this particular lens was made with the X model of Minoltas in mind, such as the X700. Seems like your lens is an earlier type, still the same great lens. Hang on to it, it's worth some $$.


----------



## Brick Top

Hey thanks for the reply, im pretty happy with the lens. I payed 165, already changed with the Canon EF mount.

Id like to show u some shots with it but i dont know how to attach them.

Felix


----------



## Mitica100

You got a deal at that price! Congrats. In order to show pictures here, you must first use a free picture hosting service like Flickr, Photobucket and so on. Once you upload them there then you can post them here via tags, like this:

*(tag)* _(address where picture is hosted)_ *(tag)*

*






*Just type the *



* tags and paste in between the address where the picture is hosted. Colors added to emphasize.

Good luck.


----------



## Brick Top

Here are some pics:












This is a set of old manually lenses on my digital EOS

manually lenses - a set on Flickr


----------



## Mitica100

Great! I hope you'll enjoy the lens, it's a  great performer.


----------

